

Video: Sqlite Internals - r11t
http://www.viddler.com/explore/rentzsch/videos/25/

======
csytan
Interesting talk. I was surprised when he mentioned that he regretted putting
it in the public domain because (among other things) of the need to keep track
of copyright releases for contributors.

